# "IT" is coming....



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2003)

...July 1st 2003


What is "IT"?  (Besides a real cheesy attention getter?) 


On July 1st, 2003, MartialTalk.com will unveil its newest expansion project.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 25, 2003)

"IT" is almost ready.  Actually, "IT' is ready, except for 1 key piece.  

As soon as that had been delivered, we will unveil things to the world.

I'm very excited about this project...


----------



## Kirk (Jun 25, 2003)

Great job in the suspense, Dean Kamen


----------



## warder (Jun 25, 2003)

actually, im kind of scared of "it"..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2003)

No reason to be scared, though some aspects of it will certainly generate some controversy.


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 26, 2003)

Remember the billboards that just said  

GUMP

That was the best hype for a flick I ever saw.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm personally hoping for even MORE new cute smileys!   (I saw a really cute elf smiley, Batman smiley, and kitty smiley somewhere.)  However, I'm aware the dangers of 'smiley abuse'.  

If this "IT" is something that will be spectacular and everyone on the board can't help but notice the change, we should have some sort of a countdown.  Will Martial Talk be down for awhile when you make the change?

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2003)

Allmost 97% of the site modifications are already in place, the only 2 pieces remaining are the link added to the menu and 'it' itself. 

As to the smilieys, I just got a zipfile of over 1000 new ones from a friend of mine.  I do expect to be adding in more smilies as we go, but that isn't 'IT'.  

1 aspect of 'it' will reach far beyond MT and most certainly have people talking about MT.   I'm confident that there will be shockwaves. ^_^


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *As to the smilieys, I just got a zipfile of over 1000 new ones from a friend of mine.  I do expect to be adding in more smilies as we go, but that isn't 'IT'.  *



1000 new smilies!!!!  drool!  I look forward to see some added whenever you do that.    I remember some of the MANY smileys you had on your other site (before the crash).  I loved the selection.



> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *1 aspect of 'it' will reach far beyond MT and most certainly have people talking about MT.   I'm confident that there will be shockwaves. ^_^ *



  :erg: :lookie: OOOH! The anticipation!  I'm not sure whether to be worried about something that will cause "shockwaves" and possible controversy or not!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 26, 2003)

It's all a boldfaced lie...Kaith just ripped off the idea for Kaman's Segway!



Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2003)

We're eventually switching the software over there back to vB which is what we use here.  Once I do, I'm gonna do a ton of em over there.  (Many dont 'fit'here).


As to it...lets just say than many poeple have asked me 'what are you smoking'.....many more will do so after its out.  

And...its all good stuff, so no worries.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll give you a hint:

What does "Chi", Remy Presas, Ed Parker, West Seneca NY, West Virginia all have in common?


:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 26, 2003)

I know what Kaith smokes.

Catnip.

He rolls 'em in newspaper.  2-feet long.  All the cats in NY hate him cuz he's using up the supply.

Cthulhu
yes, I'm feeling goofy this morning.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2003)

Naw.

I use Black Belt certificates for my catnip rolls.  Once I get really goofy, it helps me really get Inside my Kung Fu studies.  Now, its time to go write in my Journal.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I'll give you a hint:
> 
> What does "Chi", Remy Presas, Ed Parker, West Seneca NY, West Virginia all have in common?
> :rofl: *



They're all followed by the question mark. (at least when I think about them)   

Catnip! :lol::rofl:  

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jun 26, 2003)

...........Bah I know what "It" is! I figured it out! Of course! What else could "It" be! MWUAHAHAHA YOU CANNOT FOOL ME!  

Alright fine I dont know..............TELL ME! :wah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 26, 2003)

I know what 'IT' is ......... Neener neener neener


----------



## Master of Blades (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I know what 'IT' is ......... Neener neener neener *



:lurk: 

I know what it is now  



Oh and Tess.....:btg:


:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *:lurk:
> 
> I know what it is now
> ...



MOB.. you're in for it yanno.. ~!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *MOB.. you're in for it yanno.. ~! *



:lookie:...........*Runs*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2003)

Hmm....   a MOB spankathon....  we can raise money for my favorite charity case...me. 

I like it....but, its not 'IT'.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 26, 2003)

You'd make a fortune!!!!   :lol:  :boing2:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *You'd make a fortune!!!!   :lol:  :boing2: *



Oh I wish!!!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hmm....   a MOB spankathon....  *



Kinky Kinky


----------



## Seig (Jun 26, 2003)

Bob,
I'll bring the Shinai, you bring the beer


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 26, 2003)

Cool!!!

Pinyata Partys are definately it.





They just aint "IT".


:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 26, 2003)

Shinai?

Noooo...

Rattan.

Cthulhu


----------



## Seig (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Shinai?
> 
> Noooo...
> ...


Or maybe my white wax woods!  I also have some polymers that Stick Dummy made me......


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2003)

4 Days to go....


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Holy "IT", Batman!   I tremble to imagine what it's gonna be.

As for smoking "catnip".... That's my C.B. handle at work..... kinda freakin me out here with all the rollin' and smokin and such.:erg:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2003)

.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *. *



Please dont tell me IT is a Martialtalk mascot.....:shrug:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 28, 2003)

The mascot needs bigger and flopper ears. More Intimidating.
Bob:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2003)

I asked Master Boggie-San if "IT' was a new mascott for MT and he replied "Talk already have floppy eared mascott, named MOB.."

Master Boggie-San is of course one of the respected masters of the art of Doggie-Do, and is most wise.

:rofl: 

Everything is ready to announce IT.  I'm just waiting on 1 final piece, but we will make the announchment no later than the 1st of July, regardless.

IT's something I personally think folks are gonna like, and hope to make a real community thing.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I asked Master Boggie-San if "IT' was a new mascott for MT and he replied "Talk already have floppy eared mascott, named MOB.."
> 
> Master Boggie-San is of course one of the respected masters of the art of Doggie-Do, and is most wise.
> ...



I'm the Martial Talk Mascot..........wheres my damn Paycheck


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2003)

Soon as we see a pic of you with the floppy ears.... 

:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Soon as we see a pic of you with the floppy ears....
> 
> :rofl: *



You would pay for that..........*Ponders*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2003)

*For Immediate Release:*

IT has arrived.  MartialTalk.com one of the leading martial arts web sites is pleased to announce the release of a new 12 month MartialArts Magazine.

MartialTalk Magazine will feature information for all levels of martial artist, from the beginner to the experienced.  The magazine will feature a wide variety of topics of interest to the martial artist. From regular columns written by leading instructors, to in depth interviews with some of the people who have shaped the arts we know, and more.  

The magazine will be available initially in an electronic or E-Zine format, with a print edition being ready in 4th quarter 2003. The first e-zine issue will be released in early July 2003.

MartialTalk.com is a leading martial arts discussion forum and portal site, serving over 80,000+ visitors every month. It has discussion forums for over 40 individual areas of interest, as well as school, instructor and training partner databases. 
MartialTalk.com can be reached on the web at www.martialtalk.com.



See the thread in the Admin Announcements area for additional information.:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 28, 2003)

That sounds cool
Bob:asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 29, 2003)

I thought "It" was going to be announced on July 1st? 

A magazine is really cool though!     :asian: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 29, 2003)

It was, but everything was in place, and many people had been asking me.

The e-mag will be released in the next few days.   Its a littel rough on the edges, but will only get better as we go


----------



## don bohrer (Jun 29, 2003)

Very nice! I can't wait. Kaith's a machine when it comes to work!


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Jul 26, 2003)

Cool...but I still like the idea for the mascot...tee hee!

:fart: :sig: :shooter: :btg:


----------

